# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Glock: The Other 9mms  Part 1

## DonGlock26

> *Glock: The Other 9mms – Part 1*
> 
> By: Robb Manning | October 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> _The G19 is still one of Glock’s top sellers._
> 
> *A look at the other, more compact Glock 9mms and how they compare to the full-sized G17.*
> ...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2015),Kodiak (10-21-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2015)

----------


## Kodiak

A G19 is just one of those "must have" guns.  I am on my 3rd one and this one won't be leaving me.  I was thinking of getting the new Apex trigger system for it, since they are awesome in my M&P's.  Then I just read this kind of mixed review, so now I'm on the fence.....

http://www.glocktalk.com/threads/ape...eport.1597309/

----------

DonGlock26 (10-22-2015),usfan (10-22-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

I'm looking for a decent entry level 9mm that I and my left-handed teenage son can both shoot comfortably.

I was pointed toward a Ruger SR9E. It has safeties and clip releases on both sides which would work for both left and right handed shooters. I have little to no experience with handguns. I plan to take classes with my son even though its not required in my state. I already possess a lifetime conceal/carry permit.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-22-2015),Kodiak (10-22-2015),samspade (10-24-2015)

----------


## Kodiak

CL, I am also a lefty, but have pretty much adapted to right hand pistols.  I release magazines with my left ring finger, even though most mag releases can be reversed to go lefty.   Been doing it with my left finger so long, it seems weird doing it with my thumb.  The only gun I have that bothers me being left handed, is my Sig p226.  That is because it is a double action/single action gun and has a de-cocker lever on the left side that is awkward to use as a lefty.

You can't go wrong with Ruger.  They are fine, reasonably priced, American made firearms. I haven't heard of the SR9E, but a friend has the standard SR9 and he loves it.  Striker fired guns (single action only) like the Glocks, SR9, M&P's, etc, are easiest to use, especially for lefties, imho.  Good luck with whatever you decide on, and welcome to the world of handguns. For some, like myself, they can be addicting........lol.
Oh, and the proper term is magazine or mag, not clip.  :Thumbsup:

----------

usfan (10-22-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> CL, I am also a lefty, but have pretty much adapted to right hand pistols.  I release magazines with my left ring finger, even though most mag releases can be reversed to go lefty.   Been doing it with my left finger so long, it seems weird doing it with my thumb.  The only gun I have that bothers me being left handed, is my Sig p226.  That is because it is a double action/single action gun and has a de-cocker lever on the left side that is awkward to use as a lefty.
> 
> You can't go wrong with Ruger.  They are fine, reasonably priced, American made firearms. I haven't heard of the SR9E, but a friend has the standard SR9 and he loves it.  Striker fired guns (single action only) like the Glocks, SR9, M&P's, etc, are easiest to use, especially for lefties, imho.  Good luck with whatever you decide on, and welcome to the world of handguns. For some, like myself, they can be addicting........lol.
> Oh, and the proper term is magazine or mag, not clip.


As of know, the only gun that I own is the .22 rifle that I inherited from my father. He bought it when he was 15 in 1950 at a Ward Westerfield dept. store for $30. It's now worth about $200-250. It's nothing spectacular except for it was Dad's gun that he taught me how to shoot when I was a kid.

The SR9E is an SR9 with a few changes. I was told that the E version stood for Economy.

I know several people that have caught the bug and like it.

----------

samspade (10-24-2015)

----------


## hoytmonger

Glocks are crap... get a Hk.

----------


## usfan

Can't go wrong with any of those mentioned.  I certainly like glocks, too, & have several.  They are always reliable, & are tough to beat.  That said, the M&P line is good too.  I think the 9mm m&p is a better deal than the g-17.  It is equally reliable, has good ergos, & is priced much better.. up to $200 less.

there are also some good, cheap pistols from turkey & slovakia that are pretty good.  Canik makes a nice cz75 knockoff, & the grand power from slovakia (pretty near the glock factory) is also.  Both of those can be found right at $300.  And if you want big, the Beretta 92 line has been proven in combat & police for decades, but it's not $300.  it is priced more like the glocks.

IMO, the 9mm is the best all around caliber for a general purpose pistol.  Cheaper to shoot at the range, adequate for CC & home defense, plenty of availability.  The glock 19 is a great balance of size & power.  you might get a little better accuracy with a full size service pistol, but the g-19 carries a lot easier.  I've gone even smaller, & prefer the sccy cx-2 as a carry piece, but i'm an aficionado, & like to shoot.

You won't pry the revolvers even from my cold, dead fingers!  for some people who don't know guns, or have hand strength problems, or just want simplicity, a good used police trade-in in a 38spl revolver is an excellent choice (~$300).

I'll pay $600 for a glock, but some people just want a cheap insurance policy, not a hobby.  One of those $300 guns does just as well in that regard.

I went to the range yesterday, to shoot a newer 357 i got.. a s&w 627, 8 shot revolver with moon clips.  I wanted to do some comparison shooting with my other 357s.  It is pretty nice, & i like the 8 shots & the moon clips, but my older ruger gp100 still beats everything else in accuracy.  it has a 6" bbl, & can hit minute of tin can all day long at 40 yds.  The smith isn't bad, just not as accurate.  But perhaps as it 'breaks in' it will improve.  That is often the case with new guns.

If i'm going down to phx & will be in the inner city, i'll pack the glock 30s in 45acp.  It is the same size as the g-19, with 10+1.  But my favorite carry piece is becoming the sccy.. it is so compact & fires every time, with any ammo.  I ran steel cased, lead reloads, hot fmj, & they all cycled & fed.  It has been as steady as the glock, unlike some other compact 9s i have.  I don't always carry, but i do some of the time.

----------


## DonGlock26

Perhaps the best deal in pistols.....




http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/produ..._source=search

You can get them for under $400 sometimes:

http://palmettostatearmory.com/sig-s...p2022-9-b.html

----------


## Iron

I trust my life to the G19.

----------


## samspade

> I'm looking for a decent entry level 9mm that I and my left-handed teenage son can both shoot comfortably.
> 
> I was pointed toward a Ruger SR9E. It has safeties and clip releases on both sides which would work for both left and right handed shooters. I have little to no experience with handguns. I plan to take classes with my son even though its not required in my state. I already possess a lifetime conceal/carry permit.


You brought up an interesting subject to me.  I am left handed and this can be a problem handling some things like tools and such which are geared for right handers.  In the case of guns having the safety on the wrong side would definitely put a crimp in using the weapon.  Growing up there was no left hand ball gloves nor scissors for left handed people.  Another example is I had to find a circular saw that did not have  that safety switch on  the side because holding it with my left hand I had to also use the right hand just to hold that switch in which made it difficult to do any real work.

----------

